# navigation auf einer jsp Seite



## carpe (28. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wenn Ich eine Anfrage an ein servlet sende und mit response.sendRedirect an eine Jsp Datei 
weiterleite das sich im Ordner /ROOT/meinV befindet , dann kann ich auf der Seite navigieren 
d.h die Links funktionieren.

Wenn Ich aber statt response.sendRedirect dispatcher.forward(request, response) verwende, dann 
kann Ich auf der seite nicht mehr navigieren .
Stell euch vor Ihr meldet euch auf einer Seite an , bekommt alle Informationen aus der Datenbank
zusehen ,aber weiter gehts nicht.

Das problem liegt daran das der Client die jsp Datei vom server zusehen bekommt aber darauf zugreifen 
kann sie nicht, deshalb funktionieren die Links auf der Seite nicht (denke Ich mal), aber wie ist die Lösung dazu ?



Im Erstenfall lautet die URL http://localhost/meinV/datei.html(jsp)
und im zweiten
http://localhost/servlet/meinV.Login?benutzername=&passwort=

wie sieht eure Lösung dazu aus oder wie würdet Ihr das machen .

Danke im Voraus


----------



## gex (30. Mrz 2009)

Kannst du mal genaur definieren, was du mit Navigieren meinst, resp. wo das Problem liegt.

Gruss


----------



## carpe (31. Mrz 2009)

Hallo ,


Mein Problem war ,wenn Ich eine Anfrage an einen Servlet schicke und dieser auf eine jsp Datei
weiterleitet, dann haben die Links auf der jsp Datei nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich dachte dass das nicht geht, 
weil der Client nicht an die jsp Datei ran kommt ,weil dieser sich im Ordner WEB-INF befindet.


Client(/Root/meinV)->Servlet(/WEB-INF/Class/)->Jsp(/WEB-INF/)

Ich habe das Problem aber erkannt, es lag an dem Pfad in der jsp(/WEB-INF/*.jsp) Datei .<a href="" da habe Ich z.b statt /meinV/datei.jsp
einfach nur datei.jsp hingeschrieben das ging nicht .



Ich wollte den Beitrag löschen, ging aber leider nicht. 
Ich fand Ihn nicht verstandlich, hätte ihn anders formuliert.


----------



## maki (31. Mrz 2009)

>> wenn Ich eine Anfrage an ein servlet sende und mit response.sendRedirect an eine Jsp Datei weiterleite 

Du leitest nicht weiter, du leitest um.
Dann hast du wieder dasselbe Problem, denn dann muss der CLient (Browser) wieder an die JSP, also ein Bruch mit MVC.

Nimm einen forward.


----------

